# How could she be in labor?



## Lilacpetals (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so confused- our 8 month old cat went into heat about 5 days ago... We quarantined her, yatta yatta- you know the drill. Yet... Suddenly, 5 days later... growling?
And discharge? 

She's laying on her side in this area we got her, but she's very jumpy and skittish. She moves now and then like she's uncomfortable, and every once in a while, her skin will ripple, and she'll growl. 

Aja had a false pregnancy a couple months ago and due to various obstacles we haven't been able to get her spayed yet... But we've been moving like clockwork to make sure she wasn't bred by our male cats. Or so we thought?

It started at 11:00 PM yesterday (About 2 1/2 hours ago) . She ran through our house and was really jumpy and looking for a place to hide. We brought her in my room, thinking she got spooked about something but when we got her in here, we noticed Discharge (opaque creamish...Nasty). 
So now every 10-15 minutes she wakes up and growls, but then lays back down in her bed and falls asleep.

Is this labor? And if so- she was in heat FIVE. DAYS AGO. Unless these are some x-men babies, hence confusion.

Also- I know. I know ahead of time
"Get her spayed"
I know. Our entire half of the country has been nothing but ice, snow, and death for the past two months and our ride (our car doesn't work) lives 30 minutes north of us. You can put two and two together lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Not Labor, part of the heat cycle! You better continue to keep her separated from any intact males!


----------



## Lilacpetals (Sep 10, 2013)

OHTHANKGOD! Yes, she's in my room right now. 

And she will NOT be leaving. Lol thank you!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhhh someone got a good scare  as soon as possible..."Fix" her


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

An "opaque creamy nasty" (smelling) discharge from the vagina is _not a sign of heat_, usually it's a clear liquid, but that of a vaginal infection or pyometra. Her growling and jumpiness may be her reaction to pain or certainly discomfort. Pyometra is a serious condition if it's not treated by antibiotics that can result in a worsening condition....not eating, vomiting, inactivity, and ultimately death. Make an effort to get her to a vet as soon as possible to be checked out.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree with this. Because a heat cycle in any cat does not have opaque creamy nasty discharge. I hope that you can get to a vet asap and get her treated. In the meantime, keep her away from the male cats until you get her treated and fixed.

When Skittles went through her heat cycles she meowed constantly, had her but up in the air. She never had any discharge from her heat cycle. I don't think any cat has ever had discharge from a heat cycle.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm agreeing with catloverami and sweet cuddles...it sounds like Pyo to me and that means she needs to go to the e-vet ASAP.

If you're lucky it'll just be a mild infection, but full blown pyo is extremely dangerous and can become life threatening very quickly. I'd suggest calling a cab or something, but get her to the e-vat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My apologies...
that's what can happen when you make a post and you're to tired to think it through...
Sweetcuddles and Librarychick are completely 'SPOT ON' about this!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

catloverami, you are 'SPOT ON' as well...
Obviously, my Alka Seltzer cold plus and Coffee have'nt kicked in yet!:roll:


----------

